# Korg nano - anyone know how to get this thing working?



## elfman (Mar 21, 2018)

Korg Nanokontrol2. Can't seem to get this little bugger working. I've heard this device isn't user friendly to set up. Hoping someone here can help. All I want to do is be able to use it for CC. Don't care about DAW control.

The manual says to use CC mode, "hold down the SET MARKER and CYCLE buttons, connect the USB cable from your computer to the nanoKONTROL2 and engage CC mode."

I did this, then set it up in Reaper the following way:

Preferences > Control/OSC/Web > Add > Mackie Control Universal > MIDI input > nanoKONTROL2 > MIDI output > nanoKONTROL2 > OK

Created a track, loaded kontakt, loaded an instrument, right clicked an expression, hit "Learn CC# Automation", wiggled a fader and yup. Nothing. The driver is installed and my computer says the device is working properly. What am I missing?


----------



## JohnBMears (Mar 21, 2018)

You need to install the korg kontrol editor and use that app to configure the device.

http://www.korg.com/us/support/download/software/0/159/1354/


----------



## Jake (Mar 21, 2018)

Not sure if this will help you but I did a video for another member here back in June of 2016 and posted it to Youtube for him.

He and I are both on Mac's running Logic.

Here's the link, so perhaps this will help (read the text in the description for some additional items added after the video was posted):


----------



## elfman (Mar 21, 2018)

JohnBMears said:


> You need to install the korg kontrol editor and use that app to configure the device.
> 
> http://www.korg.com/us/support/download/software/0/159/1354/


I downloaded it. It says it's using CC mode and the sliders are enabled. Do I need to change the CC numbers?

https://i.imgur.com/F8yeXQt.jpg


----------



## elfman (Mar 21, 2018)

Jake said:


> Not sure if this will help you but I did a video for another member here back in June of 2016 and posted it to Youtube for him.
> 
> He and I are both on Mac's running Logic.
> 
> Here's the link, so perhaps this will help (read the text in the description for some additional items added after the video was posted):



This helped me understand the editor, but not how to actually get this thing working with Reaper. I've set it up in Reaper to the best of my knowledge, and the configuration of the device itself seems to be right. Don't know where to go from here. It's probably something stupidly simple.


----------



## elfman (Mar 21, 2018)

I figured it out. Turns out the editor requires you to go into preferences and manually select it for midi in/out. Seems sorta redundant. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ratherbirds (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi, have you tried this ?
https://songwritingandrecordingtips...rding-using-a-korg-nanokontrol-2-with-reaper/
He say that for Reaper you have to use the SONAR DAW Mode by "hold down the SET MARKER and REC buttons while connecting the USB cable"


----------

